
How Future Wi-Fi Networks Should Use Spectrum and Time - hrzn
http://hrzn.ch/tfcsmaca/tfcsmaca.html
======
Wookai
You can get more technical details in the scientific paper: Julien Herzen,
Albert Banchs, Vsevolod Shneer and Patrick Thiran. CSMA/CA in Time and
Frequency Domains in IEEE ICNP, 2015. [http://www.hrzn.ch/publications/tf-
icnp15.pdf](http://www.hrzn.ch/publications/tf-icnp15.pdf)

